# Xena - Trust & Bonding Agility



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

A plank of wood held at chest height.

The exercise to get Xena to not only jump onto the plank, but to remain there and balance. Finally, to allow herself to be safely carried by me, not jumping clear.

A pointless exercise some may think, buy I find such training over the years has increased the trust bond between Xena and I.

It helps that Xena weighs 29kgs, I know.


Thoughts and comments always welcome;

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uUvuLrQfdQM


=D>


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Gary Garner said:


> A plank of wood held at chest height.
> 
> The exercise to get Xena to not only jump onto the plank, but to remain there and balance. Finally, to allow herself to be safely carried by me, not jumping clear.
> 
> ...


I wouldnt call it a pointless exercise at all...Im pretty sure there are very few of us that can get our dogs to show that amount of trust in their respective owners....trust is the most important thing between the dog and its handler when training...without it you will have a bitch of a time getting your dog to do anything for you or with you for that matter....

She shows she trusts you without reserve Gary  nice to see such a strong relation between dog and handler...


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Ditto with Alice! =D>=D>=D>


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Gary Garner said:


> Thoughts and comments always welcome;
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uUvuLrQfdQM
> 
> ...


I think.....well....you already know what I think...LOL :mrgreen::mrgreen:

Very cool Gary!!


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

I like and admire your training Gary I may one day quit competitive Schutzhund but will always have a German Shepherd dog. I would like to play around with stuff like this but I dont have the time now. I have built a very good training relationship with my Jett better than any other dog I've trained.
Your Xena looks to be a exceptional German Shepherd with a exceptional training partner your training relationship is amazing and has set the mark for me and my next dog whether it be sport or............
Nice work your a great trainer!!!


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

Pretty cool.
I always like watching you and Xena.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

I like it Gary.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

When are you going to stop ****ing around and get the ball up the park and get her bred ? KILLING ME.


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> When are you going to stop ****ing around and get the ball up the park and get her bred ? KILLING ME.


You've never mentioned it before that you'd be interested in a Xena pup:-#
:-$:lol:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

If you were not an ocean away, I would throttle you. AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

That big pond is a pain in the ass. 

There's many people I'd like to meet and train with who like in the US. 

Only been to the US once in 2005. Loved the place.


----------



## Natasha Keating (Apr 8, 2010)

It's a good excersise for balance and trust. I've seen some of this type of work done with a SAR dog.


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> When are you going to stop ****ing around and get the ball up the park and get her bred ? KILLING ME.


I was going to say the same thing as Jeff, my only guess is that you don't have working homes to place them.Is that correct?


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

OHHH, yes he DOES have working homes for placement!! jeff and i have been arguing for YEARS (get that gary??) over which of us gets first dibs.

don't screw around too long gary---you'll want a pup out of her, and she's no spring chicken anymore...


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Gary Garner said:


> That big pond is a pain in the ass.
> 
> There's many people I'd like to meet and train with who like in the US.
> 
> Only been to the US once in 2005. Loved the place.


But Xena hasn't _been here at all_, and Boo's been waiting FOREVER for her to visit!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Gary Garner said:


> That big pond is a pain in the ass.
> 
> There's many people I'd like to meet and train with who like in the US.
> 
> Only been to the US once in 2005. Loved the place.


Dude. you would fit right in...lower taxes (at least so far, probably not for long)

And the average K9 (MALE) may not be as good as your bitch..

If no opportunities presented themselves you and Xena could probably start your own Reality/Animal planet Cable TV show (with a little work)..for a minimum of $35,000 per episode..

It is time to move...LOL \\/\\/


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> Dude. you would fit right in...lower taxes (at least so far, probably not for long)
> 
> And the average K9 (MALE) may not be as good as your bitch..
> 
> ...


Joby might be on to something . I'd watch that show . FYI the production company for Animal Planet is based in England . You are right in their backyard . 

Get the pay in writting though . We did it for free . ](*,)


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Daryl Ehret said:


> But Xena hasn't _been here at all_, and Boo's been waiting FOREVER for her to visit!



I little mood music from my friends in Bad Company to try and make this happen . Xena this for you . 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PfAMXiE-7Ro


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

I hope Boo's got better moves than the band.:-o

It was a good combo though, Jim. Kudos. Awesome pic and awesome song.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

I always liked the Dangerous Toys version best 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Uqa25vV3Bo


----------

